# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Surfurlaub Ende November/Anfang Dezember

## haze

Hallo,

Ich habe erst heuer begonnen zu Surfen und will mit meiner Freundin Ende November/Anfang Dezember nocheinmal auf Surfurlaub fahren.
Kann mir jemand viell. einen Tip geben, wo es um diese Zeit noch relativ Windsicher ist? Wichtig wre, dass es so gut wie keine Wellen gibt, da wir noch nicht so die Pros sind  :Smile:

----------


## millen

Hi,
also ich wrde dir gypten dahab oder lahami bay empfehlen.
dort hast du perfekte flachwasser spots. und die windstatistik auch ganz ok.
werde wahrscheinlich im dezember auch noch mit meiner freundin hinfahren.
gru

----------


## debeet

Hallo auch, 

ich habe hnliches gemeinsam mit meiner Freundin vor. War heute Vormittag bei uns in Roermond im Surfshop und die Cracks dort meinten auch: Soma Bay oder Lahami Bay im Dezember. Werde mich danach jetzt nochmal gezielt umschauen, wollen vom 13. - 20.12 dahin. 

Meine Freundin hat noch nie auf dem Brett gestanden und mchte es mal versuchen, ich bin zwar auch kein Profi, aber Schlaufen, Powerhalse und Wasserstart klappen schon recht sicher...
Hoffe mal das das ein Revier fr uns beide ist...

Vielleicht meldet sich ja hier noch jemand zu Wort...
viele Gre
Dennis

----------


## royemunson

Hallo,

bin mir selber am berlegen wo ich Ende November hin soll? gypten wre ja irgendwie naheliegend, ich persnlich wrde aber viel lieber auf die Kanaren gehen. Kennt sich jemand mit Fuerteventura und Co. im Winter aus? Zu kalt, nicht windsicher?

Schne Gre

----------


## Lago di Garda

hey,

mich wrde auch mal interessieren wie's so anfang januar auf fuerte aussieht ?! 
Wie da der wind so is !!

----------


## millen

Ich fahr auch im Dez 17-24 mit meiner freundin nach gypten (dahab).
das ist auch fr beginnende Freundin top fr Schulung.
Lahami Bay hatten wir auch berlegt, ist aber wenn man in ein vergleichbares Hotel
will deutlich teuerer.
Wir kommen jetzt mit dahab echt sehr gnstig weg.
Wrd euch empfehlen noch bis zu den nchsten Eintagsfliegen bei Condor zu warten,
ist sicher in den nchsten 2-3 Wochen wieder. Und dann Hotel und Flug einzeln buchen.
Lahami Beach Resort muss sehr sehr gut sein. Aber auch nicht so billig. Dort ist gleich
die  Surfstation. Das Shams Alam wo die Club Mistral Station ist, muss nicht so der hit sein.
Ein Freund von mir war letzten Januar in Lahami. Ist vom Wind wohl das Leichtwindrevier 
von den ganzen gypten-Destinationen. Meist nur immer leichte 4 Bft.
Gruss

----------


## LOUIS

http://www.windfinder.com/windstats/..._sotavento.htm
hier ist die Windstatistik fr fuerte 
...sieht im winter nicht so doll aus

----------


## fehmarnsurfer

Kommt bei Fuerte drauf an, wo du hinwillst.

Sotavento oder an die Nordkste?

Sind halt vom Revier und vom Wind schon ziemlich unzterschiedlich.

werner

----------


## oldschoola

wie siehts denn so um silvester auf lanzarote oder teneriffa aus? gibts da ne location wo man material leihen kann und wo man gnstig wohnen kann?
danke schon mal.
d

----------


## Ulf97

@ werner 
hatte mir fr anfang dez. sotavento ausgeguckt. hast du denn schon erfahrungen in diesem zeitraum machen knnen?

----------

